# What about your dog is ODD?



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

She has on obsession with toliet paper. She will eat a whole roll if she can. It has to sit on top of the toliet not in the holder or I would never have any.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

They put up with me and my adventures


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Layla has a thing about ink pens. she knows she isn't allowed to have them, but will lay her head on your knee & stare at them, if you quit writing; she'll very gently try to pull it out of your hand. 

Blush has this poor bedraggled teddy bear that she only grabs when she is scared/nervous. when a loud truck pulls into our drive, she'll run for her bear. she also tries to take it everywhere we go.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Caue has recently started to be a serious face licker. As soon as I settle into my recliner in the evening he jumps up and puts his paws on my shoulders and insists on licking every square inch of my face. When he is done he will lay down and nap and I don't get the treatment until the next day. 

Oakly's quirk is he likes to have Caue go outside and be hitched before he will go through the door. It is like he likes to make his own entrance into the outside world. 

Silly boys!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

socks collector over here.Just collects them in the pile .Sometimes when i come back from work I can find pile near front door with dirty and clean socks all together.She even gets them from the laundry baskets.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

All I can think about at the moment (sleep deprived) is an OCD type behavior:

If you are throwing a tennis ball out in the yard and sitting in one of the adorandak(sp)chairs, Sienna has to go underneath that chair and wait for you to throw it! After you throw the ball she high-tails it out from under there, almost taking the chair with her. It's like she feels "it won't work" unless she is under something! One time the chairs weren't out for some reason and she looked around, a bit bewildered and got under the table!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Tysen will chatter his teeth if you have a really good treat or a really good toy in your hand. It looks and sounds like he is just cold! Tysen will also go after Riley (in a big brother sort of way) if he hears one of us getting on to her. It's like he's saying " I'm taking care of the problem mom and dad!!"

Riley (westie) will RUN as fast as she can to the refrigerator if she even thinks she hears someone getting ice.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Lucy bites her nails.

Silly girl.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

she whoops like a fire engine in her sleep - real loud, with a rising note towards the end: 
whoooop! whoooop! whoooop!

actually, it sound a lot like the hyenas I heard at night in South Africa.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Every evening....

Lucky will want out.

I take him on the porch, open the door to the outside.

He stands by the door, sniffing the air and changes his mind. Heads back to the kitchen door.

About 20 minutes later...he wants out.

I open the door and he shoots out the door. 

Drives me nuts.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Selka is majorly anal retentive and a pavlov dog! 
One I can think of right now:
if I ask him to get up on the couch by me, sometimes he just stares. If I lean over like I am going to lay down in his place: he jumps up by me like a mad man!

Gunner of course is odd in many ways. But I love them both. : )


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Bock said:


> Tysen will chatter his teeth if you have a really good treat or a really good toy in your hand. It looks and sounds like he is just cold!


both of my girls do this, especially if you are holding ice cream. it's so funny, the top of their heads wrinkle up & twitch.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Every time it is time to eat Vito grabs a toy and runs to every person in the house roo roo rooing. Trying to tell everyone it is meal time. 

He grabs clothing, especially my mom's.

He has a fascination with leaves blowing in the wind. He will intently watch and chase leafs. It seems as though he is in a trance he cannot break...not even for hot dog or steak.

When outdoors he will eat EVERYTHING. Grass, plants, leaves, bugs, dirt, etc. He could care less about toys outside, his goal is to EAT.

Sometimes he will forget he is on leash and run full speed to the end of the leash, yanking himself backwards. 

If you scratch both sides of his face at once he opens his mouth and yawns.

There are more...he is special.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

What's up with chasing the tail in circles and circles? Libby seems to like this lately--- has rarely done it in the past. 

Hudson ALWAYS has to carry a bone around.....like a wubbie


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

I think Ziggy thinks he's a cat. He will lay on his back and lift toys up with his front legs and twirl, flip, bounce and finally catch whatever he's playing with in his mouth. He also pushes balls around (and other toys but mostly balls) with his nose and paws and then pounce on them! It's so cute!


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

This is the BEST thread! I love reading everyone's posts about the funny things their dogs dogs do!

Goldie has a huge stuffed animal, about 4 feet long & 3 feet wide. She carries it around with her, tugs on it, & sucks on it (you can see her jaw clamping on it). Then after a few minute of sucking, she humps it - we call this her "happy dance." Afterward, sometimes she'll lay on it like a pillow. She doesn't carry it around all the time, but sometimes she drags it outside, & carries it up & down the stairs. When it's stuffed in the toybox, she drags the toy box all around the floor trying to get it out, & when she does get it out, she prances around the house with it, then plops down & sucks it. LOL-

Aspen's likes to stand over Goldie's head when Goldie's lying on the floor. Sometimes she'll stand over her for 20 minutes or more. Aspen has always done this & Goldie doesn't seem to mind at all. Aspen also likes to grab certain toys, run around the house shaking them up really fast with her head, then plop down & roll on her back & play with it in her paws. During this process, sometimes she talks to her toys as well. :


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

When Abbie wants to play she will go up and nose butt the other dogs and while doing it she oinks like a pig...she also does the fireman roll... she will drop her shoulder and then drop to the ground and roll... usually knocks Cruisers feet out from under him..... Maggie when she gets all excited she snaps 3 times in a row, then smiles showing her pearly whites. Hootie nibbles on Maggie's head through out the day...Cruiser likes to pester Hootie and while pestering Hootie he whines and the more he whines the more Hootie gets mad.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Maggie when she gets all excited she snaps 3 times in a row, then smiles showing her pearly whites.


My Favorite welcome!!!!!! Love my Hollywood :--heart:


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Maggies mom said:


> When Abbie wants to play she will go up and nose butt the other dogs and while doing it she oinks like a pig...she also does the fireman roll... she will drop her shoulder and then drop to the ground and roll... usually knocks Cruisers feet out from under him..... Maggie when she gets all excited she snaps 3 times in a row, then smiles showing her pearly whites. Hootie nibbles on Maggie's head through out the day...Cruiser likes to pester Hootie and while pestering Hootie he whines and the more he whines the more Hootie gets mad.


Oh my gosh - how much fun you must have with all of them!!! LOL - loved reading this about your crew. 

P.S. I absolutely LOVE the collage photo of all 4 of them on your posts.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Gibson also does some of the things mentioned above, like the chattering teeth/quivering lips with certain treats, laying on back tossing around toys...
He also falls asleep on his back and twitches his leg when I do yoga with a yoga DVD. I think the soothing sounds and music makes him relax, too. 

My favorite quirkish thing he does is that he wags his tail in circles, like a propeller, when he sees me in the morning or when I come home after any outing longer than 15 minutes. It's the cutest thing, he looks like he's about to take off flying. SOmetimes he also holds a toy in his mouth, does a playbow, and makes a loud howling sound (with toy still in his mouth) as a part of his greeting.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

the Pudden loves the second Harry Potter movie. She doesn't care about TV otherwise, but that one gets her attention every time.

It's when they re-pot the mandrakes and they start shrieking - it drives her wild. I have to physically restrain her so she won't jump at the dvd player. If ya got that movie (HP & the Chamber of Secrets), try it out on your pups!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Isn't it funny how they each have their little quirks? 
My oldest, Tiny girl, feels it's her job to attack the bag you're getting ready to put into the garbage can when you take out the garbage and put a fresh bag in. As soon as you shake the bag to put it in, she attacks. We call her the bag lady.
My Toby dog likes to grab your hand or elbow gently in his mouth and lead you to what he wants (the treat drawer, the door to outside, etc).
My Tito monster has a big stuffed animal named "humpy bear" that he has to grab every time we get back from class, and it has to go to dog shows with us. Other than that, he doesn't, um, play with it much.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Finn is fastidious about his coat. He presents himself if he has any kind of burr or stick anywhere in his feathers, and he insists on a towel if he's wet or snow. He just moons and stares until he's rubbed down, then once he's dried he goes back to normal low maintenence. It cracks me up.


----------



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

With sasha its tissues, she eats them by the box full given the change, she always finds some on her walks, nightmare, but dont seem to do her any harm, shes eatten a sock a few days ago, its just come out in her poop, lovely


----------



## laylasparents (Dec 18, 2008)

sasha's mum said:


> With sasha its tissues, she eats them by the box full given the change, she always finds some on her walks, nightmare, but dont seem to do her any harm, shes eatten a sock a few days ago, its just come out in her poop, lovely


My moms pup has eaten socks and undies...which he either throws up or poops out in a few days. The other day she had to ... "help" him pass the sock...it got....stuck.


----------



## laylasparents (Dec 18, 2008)

Layla has lots of funny little things. One of my favorites is when she is going to chew on her bone, she goes and gets another toy and lays on top of it while chewing her her bone...strange.

Sometimes she will also put her toys in piles. 

Oh! And she is OBSESSED with hair ties on my wrist. If I would have known it would have amused her so much, I wouldn't have bothered with all the toys we bought her! Trying to free the hair tie from my wrist can hold her attention for 20 minutes or half an hour.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> My Favorite welcome!!!!!! Love my Hollywood :--heart:


Mags loves her Aunt Jilly, for that matter the whole crew LOVES Aunt Jilly.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Dakota - his sleeping. He lies on his back, and goes into a DEEP sleep, snoring. He can be a bear to wake up sometimes.

I've never seen any creature sleep this deeply before.

I've read that a dog that sleeps on his back feels safe and content.

The only bad thing is when ever Dakota has a seizure, it's always when he is asleep, never when he is awake.

Ronin the Siamese - has a thing for the bath tub. That is his playground. He will steal something, take it to the tub, and bat it around for about 20 min. If I'm ever missing something, that's usually where I find it.

He also has a thing for Pepsi caps. He sneaks up, steals them, takes them to the tub for a while, then they disappear. I have no idea where they are, but they are in the house somewhere. They can't go down the drain. There are at least 4 dozen pepsi caps hidden in this house somewhere and I have NO idea where.

-Larry


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Bailey:
- chases her tail ALL the time...thought she'd grow out of it, but she's 14 months now and still does it most days
- blows bubbles in her water bowl...every night...
- gets so excited when we have any visitors, she immediately lies on her back and starts crying loudly while the people greet her...it's hilarious, and better than her jumping up!
- insists on eating her eye goops when i clear them out in the morning, i used to try to stop her, but then realized that it's more convenient than getting something to dispose of them with...hasn't killed her yet... 

Burg:
- won't eat her dinner until the gate is up separating the living room from the kitchen. (so bailey can't get at her and bug her while she eats) i guess it's weird in general that she won't eat in the same room as Bailey...
- always has to be elevated in a room...on the bed, on the couch...never wants to lie on the ground... i know we've totally enabled her, but she's gotten REALLY spoiled. 
- has to be touching me every minute of every day (while i'm home, obviously) If Bailey takes "her spot" on the bed right beside me - she will sit and cry until i make room for her...


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

With Gromit it's a kleenex obsession. He wil go from room to room and pull kleenexes out of any boxes he can reach and rip them up and eat them. I just finish cleaning up one mess and he's busy in another room. He's almost 12 years old and I think it's an attention seeking behaviour as he has to compete with Asia and she usually wins in that department I'm afraid!

With Asia I would have to say it is her dog aggression that comes out of the blue and is so at odds with her personality. Even the trainer is in awe. She is so good in every other way and with most dogs so I think it's odd.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You aren't alone, Joanne! Gunner is the same way. No one can believe he can turn into a freaking attack monster when approached by a crazy dog he doesn't know. He is so mellow, loving and a big baby any other time. He would be an amazing therapy dog if he never had to see another dog! It's sad.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

It is sad. Asia was a therapy dog until I told them about her biting the dog and they kicked her out. Even the vet and trainer were upset about this because she does not have an aggresive bone in her body toward people and we were visiting places where there were no other dogs. She is amazing at therapy work and loved it. I guess I never should have opened my big mouth!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I love this thread, love reading about their endearing quirks.

Mad likes to sit on her soccer ball. She will walk in front of it and then slowly walk backwards lowering her butt, looking at the ball the whole time to make sure it's lined up. Despite the the slow and deliberate process quite often she still rolls off it immediately after sitting on it.


----------



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

This is so cute!! I love this thread! Hudson has loved that little boingy door stoppy thingy since we brought him home. He will boing it in the wee hours if I fall asleep before getting him in his crate. It's really an obsession I think. He will lay on his back and chew on it too. Chew and boing, chew and boing. He also loves whipped cream and will drool all over and stare at it until he gets some (which is not much).


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Mags loves her Aunt Jilly, for that matter the whole crew LOVES Aunt Jilly.


I love them too!!

thought of a few more...

Hudson: kinks his head to the left while waiting to come inside from the deck, ears up, tail wagging (gotta get a pic of that one of these days)

Beamer: walks while he poops, I know, tmi


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Griff will sit or stand on our bed to look out the front window and when you come home past that window he will stare at you - not move a muscle and if you walk back and forth in front of him only his eyes move back and forth. WEIRD! He's an odd duck at times.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Obi - our relationship is odd, being he legally belongs l mile upriver; he has to go back at least 1x/week to check on 'em & has a distinctive bark when it's time to go, reportedly he does this same bark at "home" when it's time to come back here.
Bridger - right now it's his fear of statues and getting upset if we park our cars in different places.
Sadie - - If I stop to "chat" while we're on a walk, I'm only allowed so long - then she's barking "come on, come on"

I'm sure I'll be back to add more oddities


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow likes to follow people to the bathroom and wait to see if they use up the toilet roll so she can have the cardboard tube. I have got quite used to having company in the toilet but I have to remember to call her away when we have visitors who use the bathroom!!

She is also a leaf chaser and will bounce and dive and snap at leaves on windy days for ages. Tires her out pretty well!

Diesel likes to reverse into people's legs to get them to scratch his butt! He is also crazy about little dogs and puppies. He will crawl to them and wiggles all over to get them to play with him. That is the only time he is like that.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

*GAWD!! *Your dogs are a strange bunch. I have been thinking of what might be odd about my dogs and I can not think of a single thing. Honestly not a single one. :--king:


And this you can ask my daughter about as I am sure she will agree :--big_grin:


Deja Vu all over again?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Deja Vu all over again?


Uh huh!!! Come on, lets see your list!! LOL


----------



## Team Alfie (Jun 4, 2008)

Alfie almost never barks. He might get a bit upset if he sees the wind blowing a leaf around the garden, but generally he is silent. However, a couple of weeks ago a teenage mother was pushing her pram along the path outside the front of our house and Alfie started barking hysterically at her. I thought that was an interesting prejudice for a dog to have!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Hank, now you just HAVE to find something odd about your bunch, after all, quirkiness is the glue that bonds our dogs.... you really don't want them to be left out do ya? 

Hmmm possibly there's no room for your girls to be quirky since you might have taken the spotlight in that department? I'm off to find the "what about you is odd" thread .... a little dirt... erm... i mean info won't hurt.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well I am a believer in "beauty is in the eye if the beholder" so I guess the same would apply to quirkiness. *NOTHING *I or my dogs do to me seems odd. Think the "Emperor's New Clothes" :--crazy:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Well I am a believer in "beauty is in the eye if the beholder" so I guess the same would apply to quirkiness. *NOTHING *I or my dogs do to me seems odd. Think the "Emperor's New Clothes" :--crazy:


WHOA!!!!! Love ya Hank, but I don't care to think of you and the ole Emperor in the same sentence !!!!!:eyecrazy::eyecrazy::eyecrazy::311taunt-:eyecrazy::eyecrazy:


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> *GAWD!! *Your dogs are a strange bunch. I* have been thinking of what might be odd about my dogs and I can not think of a single thing.* Honestly not a single one. :--king:
> 
> 
> And this you can ask my daughter about as I am sure she will agree :--big_grin:
> ...


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

T&T said:


>


Funnier!!!!!!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for making me smile today. Seems today my heart has been heavy and my eyes have been damp all day with the sad news on the forum. 

I appreciate the quirks!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Willow likes to follow people to the bathroom and wait to see if they use up the toilet roll so she can have the cardboard tube. I have got quite used to having company in the toilet but I have to remember to call her away when we have visitors who use the bathroom!!
> 
> She is also a leaf chaser and will bounce and dive and snap at leaves on windy days for ages. Tires her out pretty well!
> 
> Diesel likes to reverse into people's legs to get them to scratch his butt! He is also crazy about little dogs and puppies. He will crawl to them and wiggles all over to get them to play with him. That is the only time he is like that.



Gibson has an obsession with the toilet roll tube, too! I haven't been to the bathroom alone since he's been home. :

Diesel sounds like such a sweetheart! I think I love long haired GSDs as much as Goldens!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Nellie is a lip/chops smacker when she sleeps.
Wakes me up sometimes!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

forgot to add earlier...Layla is also obsessed with pony tail holders (elastic hair bands) she LOVES them and steals them whenever possible. I find her little stash every now & then, usually under the bed.

she also loves to play in laundry baskets. she jumps in & out, will pile all of the toys in there & jump in for a nap. she is one odd girl!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I think Julie needs to do some kind of intervention on Hank. He is in MAJOR denial!!!


----------



## ckj05 (Apr 2, 2007)

i have been meaning to write a thread about Jack's odd thing to see if anyone elses golden does this..

For as long as i can remember Jack pushes his food with his nose before he eats it..sometimes he will do it for like 5 minutes before taking a bite, and sometimes he does it and then just walks away and doesnt eat it. Its so weird! He'll push the food down, and he'll push both sides of the bowl

and Cali..she has lots but her major thing is the bathtub, LOVES the bathtub for some reason..she always sits next to it and whines to get in.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My dog Raleigh loved the sporty sleep-away summer camp in Bridgton, Maine where I taught horseback riding every year( Tippykayak was there too!). He got so used to living on the lake's edge, swimming , field sports, and 100's of dog-loving kids all around him, that every year when we got home, he would go on a hunger-strike and refuse to eat/mope for close to three days. It was homesickness in reverse! It happened at the end of every single summer.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Liberty has to wash feet - she will remove my slippers and pull off my socks and clean that foot...then do the other...she takes the whole process soooo seriously and with such gusto that I find it is so hard to deny her...

Lexi loves blankets - if there is one around...her head is under it...


Trace, bless his heart...I should never have taught him about watches....
That is the first thing he does to strangers ....they reach down to stroke his head and he nudges their sleeve up to see if they have a watch...he has figured out that the yellow, rubber "Live Strong" bracelets will satisfy his clepto needs in a pinch...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady sucks his thumb when he is sleeping.

He also washes his face like a cat would.

If I have an empty tote or box out, he will climb in and sit or lie in it.

If the family is sitting on the couch, he will climb up and position himself, so the he is somehow touching every one of us. He will even stretch out a paw to be able to get everyone.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith must face / point uphill when taking a poop. and, by that i mean she has to be on an incline. it's always somewhat amusing to see her turds rolling a bit down the hill when it's snowy.

her poop spots change every few weeks. she'll want to poop in x spot every time for a little while and then one day just won't go there and makes us walk on to the next spot she's chosen. the same thing happens for pees. she will reuse the spots eventually, and probably has about a dozen picked out.

when walking in the park / forest, she will bring me dead animals that she's found that she wants to eat. she's usually off running like a crazy girl, but if i notice that she's in a perfect heel with her tail at a half-wag i know she's got some dead thing to give me. i always have extra plastic bags with me in order to take her offerings, and i'll give her a treat for bringing it to me rather than eating it.

if i give her a bone, i lay a towel on the floor for her to chew it on. she drops right on it and goes to work on the bone. i didn't have to train her to do this - she did it perfectly the very first time. if the bone ends up off the towel for whatever reason, i tell her to get back on it and she readjusts so it's back on the towel.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> if i give her a bone, i lay a towel on the floor for her to chew it on. she drops right on it and goes to work on the bone. i didn't have to train her to do this - she did it perfectly the very first time. if the bone ends up off the towel for whatever reason, i tell her to get back on it and she readjusts so it's back on the towel.


You may want to post this in the other thread. It may be YOUR oddity, not her's.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Sienna is obsessed with toilet paper or tissue... loves to eat paper bits.

I remembered another funny one: When she wants someone to pay attention to her she chases her tail, grabs it, and then proceeds to corkscrew herself into the carpet! It's so funny- then she looks up at you like- okay... now what?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sienna's Mom said:


> Sienna is obsessed with toilet paper or tissue... loves to eat paper bits.
> 
> I remembered another funny one: When she wants someone to pay attention to her she chases her tail, grabs it, and then proceeds to corkscrew herself into the carpet! It's so funny- then she looks up at you like- okay... now what?


That reminds me of our Maggie when she was younger. She would grab her tail while sitting so that it was in between her legs against her stomach and she'd pull until it pulled her over on her back. Then she'd look like ..... how did that happen?????? In the wisdom of middle age, she's given it up..... too bad.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Ruby has so many oddities that is why we call her crazy. The thing she goes nuts over is baseball. She is an Angels fan and when ever there is a game on TV she has to be front and center. When my husband and son go to play catch in the backyard she has to be right in the middle of them trying to steal the ball. She will only play with a baseball, no other ball will do. If the mits have been brought through the house she lifts her nose as the scent of leather is still in the air. 

Vicky-mom to Ruby 16 months


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> You may want to post this in the other thread. It may be YOUR oddity, not her's.


 
i'm sure i'm not the only one who doesn't want blood and little bone pieces on my carpet! :yes:


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Once or twice a day, Merlin will go find his stuffed bunny that came with him as a pup, find a pair of DH's shoes (usually by his chair) and proceed to cry, moan and wiggle while smelling his shoes. He's done this since he was about 3 months old....almost always with the bunny. He misses his daddy!

Bet he doesn't do that with MY shoes when I'm gone!  Little ingrate! LOL!!


----------



## e.c.mama (May 17, 2008)

Scout jumps funny. Maybe it's not so unusual, but I've never seen another dog do this. If he is going to jump up on the couch with us or onto the chair, all four feet will leave the floor at the same time, and he lands on all four feet at the same time. Kind of like a pounce, but it's so funny to see such a big dog jump like that! 
He also likes to lay on the back of the couch, so when anyone sits down they usually get his tail draped over their shoulder, like a really hairy scarf. 
Maybe he thinks he's a big cat?!?!?!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Casey likes to howl. Especially at night if someone forgets to wake him up and take him to his doggie bed in the bedroom. It's like he's saying, "Hey! Remember me? You forgot to take me to bed!" It is hilarious. It isn't so funny if we have house guests. It scares the crap out of you if you don't expect it! He also grunts when he gets really excited and has to greet every person with a toy, no matter if you were only gone for a few minutes. He's so friendly! :heartbeat

Laura used to also poop uphill. I always expected her to topple backwards but she never did. She also pawed you she wanted attention. And went NUTS if you said the word brush. I swear she could spell, too.


----------



## ckj05 (Apr 2, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> Once or twice a day, Merlin will go find his stuffed bunny that came with him as a pup, find a pair of DH's shoes (usually by his chair) and proceed to cry, moan and wiggle while smelling his shoes. He's done this since he was about 3 months old....almost always with the bunny. He misses his daddy!
> 
> Bet he doesn't do that with MY shoes when I'm gone!  Little ingrate! LOL!!


 
that is so adorable! my dogs are obsessed with hubby too, they go crazy when he comes home from work like they havent seen him in months and they would always rather cuddle with him..guess im just boring mom whos always around:doh:


----------



## Macallan's_dad (Jan 7, 2009)

Macallan usually gets really excited to go outside. But he has to sit calm before i'll put the leash on. Sometimes he'll "fake" calmness by sitting and looking at me. i know he's faking it because his tail is slapping the floor like crazy and his front paws will kind of twitch.

He's also tries to keeps his balls organized. His balls will enevitably end up under the couch. so when i "dig" them out all at once, he gathers them together in one spot. Sometimes i'll hold them and give him one at a time. but since he knows i have the others, he'll take one, drop it, and look to me for another, till i've handed them all over. then he hords them all in his "spot" (which changes daily) then proceeds to play with them and one by one, loses them under the couch or coffee table. There are times i'm convinced he "loses" them under there on purpose just so he can try to get them out.

He'll "throw" him self head first under the couch trying to get at them or will "claw" like crazy under the coffee table in an attempt to push them out the other side. when he finally realizes he can't get it he comes to me with a look that just screams "help!!!"


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Your dogs are so sweet! Rusty and Penny both are a bit " squirrely". 
Penny: When she starts to eat she will take a few pieces and run the the carpet in the living room, spit them out and eat them.. Repeats about 5 times then will hunker down and eat like mad.. even making piggie noises.. I love to hear her grunt and crunch!
She will still use her stuffed squirrel as a binkie a few times a day.. Very sweet.
When I cough she will run to me and put her head under my hand so I can pet her. 
When greeting she will jump up and try to poke her nose in your eye! 
Rusty... When let out in the yard in the dark he will run the perimeter roo rooing... come back and smile at me.. like the coast is clear mom.. then do his business. 
He will steal any pillow, stuffie sock etc and hide them all in his crate.. He Tries to carry many things at once on his mouth.
Both eat sticks like they were delicious and both will bring guests " gifts ". If nothing is close by Rusty has been known to improvise with a dish towel. Both will wiggle though your legs when greeting you. 
My all time fav, though.. and I HAVE to get this on video. When we squeak a cuz toy or squeaky tennis ball both of them will run to us and start to howl.. Tails wagging like crazy. They will bring the toys to us for us to squeak them. Sometimes one of them will squeak and howl and the other will join in.. Hilarious!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, a few for my dear departed friends:

Rusty - Rusty watched television. And I don't mean sitting there staring stupidly. He WATCHED TV. Anyone who says a dog cannot see TV because it is in 2D never met Rusty. His favorite channel was anything to do with animals. It got him major excited. I'm just glad HDTV/LCD's had not been invented during his time !

There is a second part to this. It is NOT BS. When I was in San Diego, I had a 27" Sony Console TV. I had a problem where whenever I came home from work, the TV would be on. It also had a habit of turning on by itself in the middle of the night.

But it wasn't. Rusty was doing it.

The cleaning lady my landlord used also used to clean my small basement apartment. She caught him in the act one day, and rushed up yelling at the landlady "De Dog! De Dog! He just turn on TV all by himself!"

And I caught him one night myself.

The TV had one of those light-touch power switches on the top edge of the TV cabinet. All you had to do was lightly touch it and it would come on.

Now, I'm not going to sit here and say Rusty knew it was a Power Switch and it was how to turn on the TV. That would be silly. But what he learned is if he sniffed and prodded in a certain area enough, it would come on for him.

His favorite commercial was that Wagon Train Dog Food commercial, years ago, where the dogs would be chasing that wagon train around the house. He could be in an entirely different room and if he heard that commercial he would get up, race to the living room, tail wagging and barking, and having a grand old time.

Nikita

She was born obedience trained. From the day she was a puppy, she would heel perfectly, sit on command, and stay (within reason). She had one bad habit, and that's she liked to jump up and great people. However, she seemed to know that her claws could hurt because she _always _folded her front paws back so only the top of her wrists would touch you. You never felt her claws.

And she _loved _to dance


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sadie is a singer, I just love to here her sing. When anyone is whistling, playing the flute, clarinet, or recorder, she has to sing right along with them. 

Comet has his favorite ball he has actually had this ball since he was first brought home. He will do anything for this ball, if it is under something he will lay there and use his legs and paws in a scooping motion until he gets it, if he cant he will whine and keep trying to scoop. I let him try to get it himself for a couple minutes than he will look at me help mom.

What about the quirky things that we do to try to get them going?? 

My husband will stand there with both hands raised over his head forever whistling to get Sadie to sing, he takes the same stance with Comets ball. lol

As soon as he raises his hands, both of them go crazy!


----------



## CravenCloseClan (Jan 20, 2009)

This is a great thread - really enjoyed reading about everyone else's crazy antics!
Our Bella is just 4 1/2 months, but does loads of silly things that make us laugh all the time.
Her best one is her 'Happy Feet' - just like the film. She does it when she's sat and knows she can't jump up....her little feet are just dancing all over the place!
Her other great trick is whenever she's charging into a situation - like when we went back to the breeders to see her sister and mum. She charges at another puppy and puts her head down, so she straightaway does a forward roll! Priceless!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Craven.... welcome to the forum. Your little sweetheart sounds like a riot !!!! We'd love to hear more stories and see some pics.... you can introduce yourself in the Intro section at the top of the page and get your "formal" welcome. Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

ckj05 said:


> For as long as i can remember Jack pushes his food with his nose before he eats it..sometimes he will do it for like 5 minutes before taking a bite, and sometimes he does it and then just walks away and doesnt eat it. Its so weird! He'll push the food down, and he'll push both sides of the bowl


Gus used to eat to the bottom of the bowl as carefully as he could in one spot. I never understood what he was trying to do, but he was meticulous, and there was always a bare spot in the bottom of the bowl, even if it was totally full around the rest of the edge. He'd also carry one kibble around in his mouth for a while and bring it over to eat wherever we were sitting, especially if we were having a meal. He'd make trips back and forth to his bowl, grabbing one or two chunks, to snack near us. It was like his way of satisfying his begging urge without actually having to beg.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Macallan's_dad said:


> Macallan usually gets really excited to go outside. But he has to sit calm before i'll put the leash on. Sometimes he'll "fake" calmness by sitting and looking at me. i know he's faking it because his tail is slapping the floor like crazy and his front paws will kind of twitch.


I love fake calm! Gus used to do his best "good boy" when he thought we were going for a hike, which meant sitting calmly and quietly. But his butt would always be 1/4" off the ground if you looked carefully, and he was vibrating, practically buzzing in place.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tally treats every toy like it's a potential kong, and tries out his best technique. He'll attempt to bounce kibble out of a tennis ball,Nylabone, or a lacrosse ball, but just for 30 seconds or so. it's sort of like he knows it's the wrong kind of toy, but hopes against hope that magic will happen and some delicious reward will spill out.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Ok, a few for my dear departed friends:
> 
> Rusty - Rusty watched television. And I don't mean sitting there staring stupidly. He WATCHED TV. Anyone who says a dog cannot see TV because it is in 2D never met Rusty. His favorite channel was anything to do with animals. It got him major excited. I'm just glad HDTV/LCD's had not been invented during his time !


Gus dug animal planet, and even learned to look at the TV if we said "there's a dog on the TV!" But his favorite thing was tennis matches. I kid you not. I have photographic evidence.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> Gus dug animal planet, and even learned to look at the TV if we said "there's a dog on the TV!" But his favorite thing was tennis matches. I kid you not. I have photographic evidence.


Seeing that picture just gave me a huge pang but also made me smile. Miss Gus, the Tennis Ball Maestro.


----------



## ErinJ (Jun 19, 2008)

What a great thread!

Cooper does a "happy dance" He grabs a toy in his mouth, marches in place, and makes the funniest groaning sound I've ever heard. If you get the honor of seeing it, he REALLY loves you!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

When Comet was learning to fetch, he would get to the ball and not realize he had to slow down to actually grab it. But he was so determined that he'd put his head down, lock jaws on the ball, do a forward roll, and come up with the ball still in his mouth.

I did catch it on film once, so I'm attaching that. There were several times he flipped more head over heels and less to the side, but you can get the basic idea here.


----------



## ErinJ (Jun 19, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> Gus dug animal planet, and even learned to look at the TV if we said "there's a dog on the TV!" But his favorite thing was tennis matches. I kid you not. I have photographic evidence.



Cooper LOVES the Dog Whisperer! As soon as he hears Caesar's voice, he hops up on our ottoman, and is in a trance 'til the show ends. If you bother him, he looks over his shoulder with this horribly annoyed look on his face, sighs loudly, and then goes back to the TV


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I absolutely believe you  I've lived it first-hand 





tippykayak said:


> Gus dug animal planet, and even learned to look at the TV if we said "there's a dog on the TV!" But his favorite thing was tennis matches. I kid you not. I have photographic evidence.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> Gus dug animal planet, and even learned to look at the TV if we said "there's a dog on the TV!" But his favorite thing was tennis matches. I kid you not. I have photographic evidence.


 
Gee imagine that. A Golden Retriever mesmerized by a tennis ball going back and forth on a TV screen. Almost as shocking as a cat sitting watching fish swim around in an aquarium. :--crazy:


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> Gee imagine that. A Golden Retriever mesmerized by a tennis ball going back and forth on a TV screen. Almost as shocking as a cat sitting watching fish swim around in an aquarium. :--crazy:


Yeah, I guess it's not so much odd as completely predictable. Still, I had heard, like the OP of this sub-thread, that dogs couldn't really see what was on TVs because they're 2D. Totally false.

Comet watches too, by the way, but he digs nature specials over sports.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> Yeah, I guess it's not so much odd as completely predictable. Still, I had heard, like the OP of this sub-thread, that dogs couldn't really see what was on TVs because they're 2D. Totally false.
> 
> Comet watches too, by the way, but he digs nature specials over sports.


Mine love the Agility trials on TV.....and their noses have to be touching the screen:no:. When the show is over I have long noseprint lines over the screen exactly matching the Agility course :


----------



## tannernoodle (Mar 19, 2008)

Tucker seems to have a thing for toilet paper too...hmmm....

He sounds like a stuck pig...when I come home or start talking to him, he grabs a stuffed woobie and starts this big dance and cries and groans and the more you scratch his ears the worse it gets. My husband gets so embarassed if he's on the phone and I do that to the dog. Hee hee...people are like, what's going on there? :uhoh: His tail is beyond dangerous. You can't even mention his name and it starts banging. He sleeps by my bed by the wall and if I just use a certain tone of voice while talking to DH, you can hear it starting up, thump, thump thump....it's like it never stops going...


----------



## ErinJ (Jun 19, 2008)

laylasparents said:


> My moms pup has eaten socks and undies...which he either throws up or poops out in a few days. The other day she had to ... "help" him pass the sock...it got....stuck.


Uhm, yes... I had one of those moments too! http://goteamjones.com/2008/12/01/the-turd-stamp/

Cooper does so many crazy things, as I read through this thread, I'm just laughing and nodding. "yup, yup, that's a new one, nope, yup, nope"


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Cedar chases dots of light - sunlight reflections off your watch, lazer pointer lights - you name it. If it's a "dot" of moving light, he'll chase it, swatting at it with his paws and pouncing on it (think he has some cat in him?). If the "dot" disappears, he'll wait 5 - 10 minutes watching intently for it to return. Thankfully, if the "dot" is on a human, he won't pounce - but if he's in the car (and before he got his seat belt), I would have to be sure my watch didn't make reflections on the ceiling. He also chases shadows. If 2 kids are tossing a football, he doesn't run between them chasing the ball - he runs in a arc between them, chasing the shadow. He also chases the shadows of birds flying over. Wonder why he does that???

And he fishes!


----------



## Mona Lisa's Highway Blues (Jan 17, 2009)

Mona does the same thing with her towels that she has in her crate. Every morning they are on the kitchen floor. She also gets socks out of our dirty clothes. Nothing but socks. She'll nose through everything else until she finds a sock. It's bizarre.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, this one is epic...

A 90 pound Golden trying to get a 2 foot long rawhide bone (you know, those gigantic things you buy them for Christmas) through a 14" dog door.

Tries to go through door. Bonk! Won't fit. Backs up, tries again. Bonk!

Backs up, stares at the door looking like he's having an Einstein moment, rushes to the door, stops, tilts his head, puts one of bone through door, rotates and puts other end of bone through door, and then finishes his journey through the dog door.

It really happened. If only I had a movie camera on him at the time


----------



## dronning (Feb 11, 2008)

What's with GR's and paper products Fergus would eat every roll in sight. When on the dispenser he would eat 1/2 of the roll - from one end to the other not around. For some unexplained reason he stopped doing this but full rolls on the back of the toilet are doomed.

Keep away - socks & slippers are the targets, when we ignore him he will stop come over and pull on your pant leg look! look! I have something I'm not suppose to have!!

I'll be the first to admit when it's -20 he isn't getting as much exercise as he should.

Dave


----------



## grutz (Mar 11, 2008)

Duke eats tape. I swear, we've lost two rolls of duct tape and a roll of masking tape so far this winter.


----------



## paintinggrams (Jan 22, 2009)

Chase loves his tail. My hubby and I sit in hysterics sometimes because he will spend a long time just chasing it. You can actually see him stop just to regain footing because he gets dizzy going in circles. Not sure what the plan is when he catches it lol We are also amazed that of all the dogs we have had in the past Chase is the only one that when he is playing with toys uses his paws like hands. I'm thinking that is because of his breed and he probably is no different then any other golden in that respect.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Tia is afraid of paper. She ran out of the kitchen the other morning when a piece of paper towel felt to the floor, and again when a sheet of paper fell off the table.


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Duke runs and hides when my husband cooks. I think that he has set off the smoke detector one too many times for Duke's liking. He will stay in the kitchen if I am doing the cooking. 
This summer I woke up midday to make lunch for the guys working on my deck (I work night shift). When I changed back into my pjs I put the shirt next to the bed to wear again when I got up. When I put it back on I thought gee I don't remember sweating that much. Bailey just loves my deoderant. If she can get a hold of my shirts she will lick the arm pits. I even switched brands. I don't know what it is.
Bailey also has that paper fetish. She will shred anything that is paper.


----------

